# howard slough?



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

any body been there or heard anything about howard slough that they would like to share


----------



## jesseivie (Oct 5, 2009)

tons of sky busters and people that don't get their birds... other then that if you get away from the main dike where all the people are it has been good for me!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Lots of people on the "meat line" or "killing dike". Unfortunately the phrag has gotten quite bad, and has overtaken many spots. There is still some good area out there, but it is tough to find.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I went out for the first time this season tonight and i am as pissed and amazed as i was last year. There are more idiots in 1 place than a Game Warden can handle. I called on 2 assholes tonight that were shooting swallows and shooting 12 minutes after hours. They must have shot 1/2 box of shells at them. There was also a guy about 60 years old(the younger one called him grandpa)that were shooting them and taking 150 yard shots at everything else. There are more dead coots and empty shotgun shells on the dike than the county landfill can could handle. The place has become a joke in the last 5 years with all the morons out there. My advice, stay away from there. You might get shot.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

it is a "special" place like lunker described. i've only hunted it a handful of times but i've seen some interesting stuff on that dike. you can work hard and get away from folks but with all the phag it's just not worth all the extra work. but sometimes the work is the fun. good luck.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I heard them blasting away down there, sure as hell wasn't anything flying up around OB. I stayed until black dark to watch, skeeters like to have flown us to the truck. :shock: All the shots I heard were jump shooters working the dikes. I did see 2 guys with no waders and no dogs, guess they were gonna get wet to get thier birds! :roll:

Since Lunker mentioned it, I scouted the burn area again tonight, before season I noticed the fire had disposed of most the spent hulls and trash, now that place is once again covered with them, I even found some fresh broken beer bottles.

Way to go slob hunters!

It wasn't a wasted trip, I ended up killing one crippled teal that couldn't fly we happened upon and Mojo caught 2 more cripples in the reeds. 8)


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

LOLOL!!! 
I went there last year and you guys are right it is a joke!! I was dragging my canoe over the dike and 2 litle punks asked me if the big boat was really worth it. They looked at me and asked in a way as to say I was an idiot for taking all the trouble to bring a boat. 
I replied anything is worth it to get away from all the idiots walking the dike!! Won't hunt that area this year. I'll stick to my new found gyms!!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Well went out last night to meet up with Lunker and take out my daughter. I had never been there and I must say it is a complete embarassment to any hunter with Ethics. There were empties EVERYWHERE and dead birds about every 50 feet starting just inside the gate. I could go on and on about the sky busters, illigal shots taken, the constant calling (still haven't figured out that one). My daughter even commented on how nasty it was. I would make a bet that you would have a better shoot at your local city septic pool, plus it would be cleaner. I shot 2 shells and carried out around 20ish and didn't even make a dent. Oh Yeah, your probability of getting shot is increased by about 98%. Avoid at all cost. I will be calling DWR today and making a very detailed complaint.


----------



## johnny_utah (Oct 5, 2010)

You would think that with a tip like that, the fish cops would be all over that place. A couple hundred citations and deficit solved!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

They have had hundreds of phone calls with complaints. They are there maybe once out of 15 trips at best. They are stretched too thin. The best thing to do is keep on reporting the idiots and eventually they can catch some of them.


----------



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

ok thanks i guess i will not go there and keep scouting new areas


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

If you don't mind doing a little walking HSough can be okay. Just don't go along the south (main) dike. Head towards the north end near the warm springs, or a bit further towards the boundary to Ogden Bay.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

This is just one more thing that screams shell limit, more restrictions or just turning the place into a friggin rest area. I've never been there but have heard you could easily just walk the dike and shoot your limit in cripples that people can't or don't retrieve. I guess as long as its open though, its like flies to **** with the idiots and unethical douchebags... kinda concentrates them so maybe it is serving some sort of purpose.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The UWA usually does a dike clean-up project at a WMA each year...it sounds like we have a good candidate for this spring's clean-up! 
R


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Riverrat77 said:


> This is just one more thing that screams shell limit, more restrictions or just turning the place into a friggin rest area. I've never been there but have heard you could easily just walk the dike and shoot your limit in cripples that people can't or don't retrieve. I guess as long as its open though, its like flies to **** with the idiots and unethical douchebags... kinda concentrates them so maybe it is serving some sort of purpose.


Kind of like Australia.


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

the east dike on the north end of farmington bay is the same way, people shoot at birds that you couldnt hit with your deer rifle, they'll shoot over your head from ninety yards down the dike and the place is a mess, dwr officers seem to just stay away from that area for some reason


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I go out there a few times just before work for a quick hunt cause I live right around the corner. I went out there twice this week.
On the first day I shot one bird and brought home three. The guy next to me shot the two that I brought home and they landed on the south side of the dike thats really muddy and he had no waders so I sent my dog and retrieved them for him. And once I got the two I took them over to him and he said that they werent his birds and that they were mine even though I didnt shot at them. I guess since my dog retrieved it, its my bird and I told him that he is crazy and shouldnt hunt.
The second day the guy next to me couldnt hit anything he was shooting at. That was a great thing for him because a solo pelican came over and he shot at it and missed. I said "Hey good thing your a crappy shot cause that was a pelican." He than said o no it was a snow goose. I would of loved to see his pit bull retrieve that pelican.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Hunter_17 said:


> I go out there a few times just before work for a quick hunt cause I live right around the corner. I went out there twice this week.
> On the first day I shot one bird and brought home three. The guy next to me shot the two that I brought home and they landed on the south side of the dike thats really muddy and he had no waders so I sent my dog and retrieved them for him. And once I got the two I took them over to him and he said that they werent his birds and that they were mine even though I didnt shot at them. I guess since my dog retrieved it, its my bird and I told him that he is crazy and shouldnt hunt.
> The second day the guy next to me couldnt hit anything he was shooting at. That was a great thing for him because a solo pelican came over and he shot at it and missed. I said "Hey good thing your a crappy shot cause that was a pelican." He than said o no it was a snow goose. I would of loved to see his pit bull retrieve that pelican.


Still a good thing he is a crappy shot unless I am reading wrong or failing to comprehend snow goose season isn't open yet. So not only can he not identify birds he doesn't know how to read the procs either.


----------

